#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Description of Geological materials in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

This is not so. In most projects the design of the project is based upon  an evaluation of ground conditions which is established from the  description of samples and natural or excavated outcrops, and thence the  testing of chosen materials. Most testing is undertaken on materials  which represent the various bodies identified by visual inspection. Thus  correct identification is of vital importance and is the firm basis on  which all geotechnical models are founded. Many significant engineering  mishaps have originated in poor description, and the inaccurate  description of ground conditions is a common cause for contract claims.





  Similar Threads: Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf IMPORTANCE OF PRELIMINARY GEOLOGICAL INVESTIGATIONS  in environmental engineering pdf download Geological Materials in environmental engineering GEOLOGICAL SCIENCEin environmental engineering  pdf download Food web and food chain description in environmental engineering

----------

